# LGD and birthing goats



## GoGoGadgetGoat (Oct 9, 2018)

Our two does are very close to kidding. We separated our Great Pyrenees out because he's never been with them during kidding. 
However...
He keeps tearing through the wall separating them and insists on being with his goats.
Is it safe to leave him there?
Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you are going to have LGD with them as they kid, keep an eye on the dog.

Mine wants to be with them and actually lays near them, when kidding. 
At first, he was licking at the water breaking and upsetting the doe, so I had to back him off and teach him how close he can get. 

Some does will tell the dog to back off too. 
My dog loves to clean up the goo, which I allow as long as he isn't licking or touching the newborns or bothering the doe.
He must keep his distance. 

This behavior is a safety thing, so predators won't come. 
My LGD protects them. 
If they drop their afterbirth, the dog will eat it, to get rid of it. 
Supervision is key, for the 1st kidding, to see how the LGD will respond to birthing. 

Another thing to watch is for is, the LGD to not chase or play with the kids. No touching at all. 
It can get ugly really fast, if it is not corrected spot on. 
My LGD is not allowed to touch kids, unless they approach the dog. 

Some mama's may hit or chase the dog telling them to back off. 
The LGD may think it is play, so if the dog plays like at the goat, stop it immediately and make the LGD back off.


----------



## Robinsonfarm (Jul 17, 2015)

You got some good things to think about 
I have an 18 month old intact Anatolian Shepard, the first year I separated him during kidding and had him in an adjoining pen with does that were due later in the year. This year I left him with the does, he has been very respectful from the time he was a puppy. A few minor corrections and he has learned what is and isn't acceptable behavior. He will lay by the goats while they are kidding and clean up after them, but keeps a little distance from the kids. 

Really it is a decision you need to make based on your dogs temperament and their actions in the past.


----------

